# Bluetooth Update - New Profile (PBAP) Announced



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The Bluetooth Special Interest Group (SIG) announced the Phone Book Access Profile (PBAP) and enhancements to the existing Hands-Free Profile (HFP 1.5). These new profiles will greatly improve phonebook and dialing handling in the car, making it more convenient and straight-forward for drivers, car manufacturers and phone manufacturers to use Bluetooth wireless technology.

With the PBAP, the information from the mobile's phone book will be made available in the hands-free car kit making it accessible to the user. The user can simply download and browse the phone book from any mobile phone or PDA. The HFP 1.5 is updated to include common features from the mobile phone such as enhanced call control, phone status indicators, response and hold, and information about the subscriber number. In addition, audio quality is enhanced.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Je, je, je... sounds to me like Verizon's own dedicated BT profile.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice to hear that development didn't crash to a halt when Ericsson jumped off of the bus. 

But yeah, it does sound like the VZW glue-over.


----------



## Chalky White (Dec 15, 2005)

jspira, you think BMW can add this to e90s via software update?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

hamajicky said:


> jspira, you think BMW can add this to e90s via software update?


I've already asked the BT SIG's technical director that question (in a more general sense) - waiting for answer.

It really depends on how they have implemented the Profile and if the radio (in the e90) can support it.


----------



## ch650 (Dec 13, 2005)

J, I'm expecting my car in a couple of weeks and I've posted here and the 6er forums with no response. Any news on BT pairing with *any* phone from Nextel? Especially now that they are with Sprint.


----------

